# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  subscription to thread & notifications

## Quester

Subscribing to a thread used to provide me with notifications in the top right Notifications tab when I logged in. It no longer does. How do I fix?
Thanks for all you do!

----------


## gio2012

I having the same problem, it seems like.

----------


## *Admin*

I will ask about this

----------

